
Reposurgeon’s Excellent Journey and the Waning of Python - pricechild
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=8161
======
zimablue
Rough summary: They moved Reposurgeon from python3 to Go.

python is bad because: GIL Unhappy with python 2 to 3 management Unhappy with
python 3 unicode philosophy Library paths

Why Go is good: Faster "small semantic difference"

The tone is quite abrasive and he says that within the year unless python
makes dramatic changes, Go is going to take the python developers.

For my comment - he goes into detail about his specific requirement for
massive performance on large datasets, doesn't really say why Cython didn't
solve the speed problem. I don't think a large fraction of people have those
requirements.

The two reasons I think a Go is unlikely to completely swamp python in the
near future:

people who need python libraries people who have a strong aversion to a
strongly typed language with a primitive typesystem

